# Whats Too Much Roasted And Chocolate Malt In A Porter



## chadjaja (3/7/11)

My laptop has died along with all my beersmith recipes?  I had a lowish end og vanilla porter planned but can't remember my %s of spec grains. Al I have in the dark end is chocolate and roasted barley. Too much roasted brings with it problems and just want a lowish end porter. Looking at a 20l batch around 1.056-1.060. 
Grainbill of trade ale. Vienna. Crystal and a combo of the two dark malts. Just how much is too much? Don't wan to end up with a borderline stout. Anyone with a similar recipe grain bill and advice? Cheers


----------



## Tanga (3/7/11)

No idea re your spec grain, but any half decent computer store should be able to source a USB enclosure for the laptop drive to turn it into an external drive for about 15 bucks or so and you can access you recipes from any computer with usb. Is there A MSY nearby? Of course this won't work if it's the drive itself that's bolloxed. What are the details on the borked laptop?


----------



## chiller (3/7/11)

2% Roast
3.4% Crystal
3.4% Chocolate
91.2% Base [Divide it between Pale and Vienna how you choose]
Colour = 50 EBC

Gravity 1.055.

You don't indicate your efficiency or losses that is why this is percentages.

As much as I have no real time for BJCP guidelines [And that is my personal opinion only] this falls midway for their idea of a Robust Porter. 

Steve


----------



## chadjaja (3/7/11)

Cheers guys that helps already .. laptop mother board toasted but already sorted out retrieving the data but not before brewing tomorrow. Effeciency is 70% and I have a few good beer apps to make it easier.


----------



## chiller (3/7/11)

You could also d/l a trial copy of Beersmith 2.


----------



## chadjaja (3/7/11)

Currently using my android phone as my only means of internet :


----------



## Ironsides (3/7/11)

I did a porter about 6 weeks ago, which consisted of JWM Trad ale malt, 3% Simpson heritage crystal, and 10% choc.

I actually found that, despite it being so dark, it didnt have enough 'roastiness'. Still quite refreshing and pleasant though.


----------

